# 2017 SuperSix EVO 2 Disc



## jumbojuice

http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/...tofApprovedModelsofFramesandForks_English.pdf

SuperSix EVO 2 Disc (EVO 2 = MY 2016 S6 EVO)

App. Date 07.04.2016

Will we ever see it given the halt of the disc brake experiment in UCI races?


----------



## Dan Gerous

jumbojuice said:


> http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/...tofApprovedModelsofFramesandForks_English.pdf
> 
> SuperSix EVO 2 Disc (EVO 2 = MY 2016 S6 EVO)
> 
> App. Date 07.04.2016
> 
> Will we ever see it given the halt of the disc brake experiment in UCI races?


It's not a secret that much, I posted a picture of it months ago, it was on the Cannondale Team facebook page being built in their Girona headquarters to be tested at a training camp... Looks very much like the new Evo but with thru-axles front and rear and flat-mount disc interfaces.

Apparently, the UCI will resume the disc brake testing in pro races in June, with manufacturers having to make rotors with round edges and no 'sawtooth' rotor shapes...

But even without the pros, we can already buy road bikes that are a few pounds lighter than what the pros are allowed to use so we could/should also be able to enjoy the better brakes! Coincidentally, discs would make it easier for teams to hit the UCI weight limit! 

But I'm sure Shimano, SRAM and bike companies would prefer to have pros on discs for marketing purposes (from what I heard, it's mostly Shimano and Specialized that have lobbied the UCI to get pros on discs) but even without it, it's coming...

EDIT: here's a photo.


----------



## gaff

nice brake bridge


----------



## Dan Gerous

gaff said:


> nice brake bridge


Must be there for a reason, like it is on the Synapse Disc. I'm thinking it helps lateral and/or torsional stiffness with less weight than if they overbuilt the stays themselves to achieve the same, and carbon is not alloy so it might not have the same results compared to a CAAD12. It's thin and minimal on the Synapse, must not add more than a few grams but potentially allows for that weight and then some to be taken off the stays...

I'm not sure where is that Evo in the pre-production process or if various different designs were tested either...

But interestingly, the new SuperX has no bridge... But a cross bike needs mud clearance and the frame probably needs to be beefed up anyway, a bridge on a road bike doesn't matter much apart from superficial reasons.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Or maybe the bridge is used as a spoiler to redirect air over the rear wheel for aero reasons or to get the rear wheel to stick to the ground better like a race car.

Okay that was not serious.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Ted King's new ride.
Evo Disc + eTap for hydraulic discs...


----------



## jumbojuice

Dan Gerous said:


> Ted King's new ride.
> Evo Disc + eTap for hydraulic discs...
> 
> 
> View attachment 314212


thx!!! now I need the release date...


----------



## Dan Gerous

jumbojuice said:


> thx!!! now I need the release date...


Shouldn't be too far, guys from the team are now sharing theirs on social media (since they can't be shown in races). Here's Tom-Jelte Slagter's bike.

Oddly, it looks like they opted for a QR rear but a thru-axle front (unless Mavic has some sort of QR-thru-axle lever). I know the team much prefers QR for quicker wheel changes (and external cable routing for easier maintenance when they used mechanical groups) but not sure if the market wants that... Not a big fan of that 'eagle-wings' paint detail behind the headtube...


----------



## jumbojuice

Appreciate for the pics.

Having used both systems (Domane Disc 4.5 and CAAD12 Disc), I like thru-axle more. Not saying that QR isn't doing a fine job, but TA is just better.

And the brake disc dia. I think 160mm front should be mandatory for hilly or mountain roads. for the rear, 140 should be fine, but i still prefer 160. More material to store the heat.

by mind says Domane SLR Disc... but my heart is super6 evo disc.

oh, and hopefully the evo disc would come with eTap + hydraulic brakes.


----------



## Dan Gerous

There will be eTap Evos with rim brakes for sure but the only Evo Disc I know of for now is a Ultegra Di2 build but there will be more... officially, these bikes and eTap+Hydro discs don't exist... yet. :wink5:

We'll get the informations and specs of the full 2017 Evo line in July apparently.


----------



## duffin

Dan Gerous said:


> There will be eTap Evos with rim brakes for sure but the only Evo Disc I know of for now is a Ultegra Di2 build but there will be more... officially, these bikes and eTap+Hydro discs don't exist... yet. :wink5:
> 
> We'll get the informations and specs of the full 2017 Evo line in July apparently.


Why wouldn't the 2017 come with Dura Ace Di2 disc?


----------



## Dan Gerous

duffin said:


> Why wouldn't the 2017 come with Dura Ace Di2 disc?


I didn't say it wouldn't, only said I have seen a Ultegra Di2 model, didn't see the other models. But as you know, there is always various builds so very possibly, there will be a Dura-Ace Di2, eTap Disc and various mechanical transmission options too.


----------



## Dan Gerous

The Ultegra Di2 model:


----------



## jumbojuice

140mm disc.... the front fork is slim! and GS rd for 32T?

edit: the wheelset! is it tubeless? 'cos there's Schwalbe Pro One installed...


----------



## gaff

Dan Gerous, I appreciate that you will likely get to see one of these before many of us.

I am very curious about how they route the hydraulic hoses under the BB, as there is issues with the CAAD12 disc if you want to run a BB that is sleeved as the hoses are attached internal with zip tie and take up too much room - it has even been reported that they rub on the crank spindle.

I expect Praxis to come out with a BB30A version, but wether this works obviously all depends on if the hoses are route around rather than inside the BBshell.

I imagine using PF30A cups will mean that the hoses can be route internally (although a much scrappier solution) - but the only 24mm BB30A solution i know of is c-bear, and is a fully sleeved - and wether or not the hoses fit around it would be a bit of an expensive gamble.


----------



## Dan Gerous

gaff said:


> Dan Gerous, I appreciate that you will likely get to see one of these before many of us.
> 
> I am very curious about how they route the hydraulic hoses under the BB, as there is issues with the CAAD12 disc if you want to run a BB that is sleeved as the hoses are attached internal with zip tie and take up too much room - it has even been reported that they rub on the crank spindle.
> 
> I expect Praxis to come out with a BB30A version, but wether this works obviously all depends on if the hoses are route around rather than inside the BBshell.
> 
> I imagine using PF30A cups will mean that the hoses can be route internally (although a much scrappier solution) - but the only 24mm BB30A solution i know of is c-bear, and is a fully sleeved - and wether or not the hoses fit around it would be a bit of an expensive gamble.


I haven't seen a hose poking out of the Evo Disc's BB but only saw a few photos, not in the flesh yet... But 'I think' there will be more room inside as the internal diameter for PF30 is bigger than BB30 and typically, the BB areas of carbon frames are bigger than alloy ones (on an alloy frame, you basically have a BB30 bearing sized tube). Evo is PF30a, CAAD12 is BB30a.

Personally I never had any issues with Cannondale's stock alloy PF30 BB cups or BB30 setups and I would not consider using a non BB30 crankset... but, I hope there is room for a sleeved BB, I really like the idea of the threaded PF30 BB's (Wheels MFG makes some but Enduro's TorqTite and now Rotor also make some sweet ones for BB30 cranks but also reducer models for Shimano/Sram cranks where the two cups thread into each other, making them very easy to install and guaranteeing the two bearings are perfectly aligned, heavier than stock PF30 setups but a good solution for the few who have problematic BB creaks).


----------



## Dan Gerous

This paint pattern looks much better IMO... Second colorway for the Mechanical Ultegra model (first one is the green/black like Ted King has posted above).


----------



## gaff

Dan Gerous said:


> This paint pattern looks much better IMO... Second colorway for the Mechanical Ultegra model (first one is the green/black like Ted King has posted above).
> 
> 
> View attachment 314719


is that the hi Mod Evo?

part of me want to embrace external routing as it is so much more convenient ..... but :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: suspect it might be the non hi mod as all the hi mods in 2016 had the $ave seatpost

but it does look a lot like the Hi Mod renders


----------



## gaff

and looks like they have put 160mm rotors on the Mechanical Ultegra and 140mm on di2.:mad2:


----------



## Dan Gerous

gaff said:


> is that the hi Mod Evo?
> 
> part of me want to embrace external routing as it is so much more convenient ..... but :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin: suspect it might be the non hi mod as all the hi mods in 2016 had the $ave seatpost
> 
> but it does look a lot like the Hi Mod renders
> 
> View attachment 314722


Yes that's a Hi-Mod frame... but given it's speced with Mavic Aksium Disc wheels, I'm guessing they want to offer the Hi-Mod Disc at lower price points... but the spec sheets says Save post so it might be a case of a photo photoshopped with the wrong post (these images are sometimes done before the bikes are even made so if specs change before production starts, things like that can happen) or it's a US vs Euro model thing... But all the Evos have the gear cables routed externally along the down tube, Hi-Mod or non Hi-Mod.

Oh and there is non Hi-Mod new Evos for 2017, using the 2016 Hi-Mod molds, bringing the new features into a lower price range.


----------



## gaff

i think the price point is a couple of hundred Euro above the non-HM synapse.

A bit conflicted by the external routing though it is so much more convenient.


----------



## Dan Gerous

jumbojuice said:


> 140mm disc.... the front fork is slim! and GS rd for 32T?
> 
> edit: the wheelset! is it tubeless? 'cos there's Schwalbe Pro One installed...


Yes, the Hollowgram wheels are tubeless compatible, there's even a NoTubes logo on it so they probably licence the bead design from them.

Yes the fork is slim, same as the rim brake evos, but compared to the old Evo, the legs have a subtle but definitely there truncated back aero shape that makes them look skinnier from the sides.

Also, having a Synapse Disc with Shimano's 140mm rotors front and back, I think a 160mm front rotor makes sense. Even with Ice Tech rotors and fins on the pads, the front one is not that hard to heat up. The rear doesn't heat up much but it's more into the wind compared to the front that is hidden behind the fork leg and I probably brake harder with the front than the rear to begin with. It's not the end of the world but once in a while after braking hard or for long on steep descents, the front will rub a little for a few seconds until it cools back down.

Personally, I think internal routing looks cute but from maintaining and building mine and some friends bikes, I don't mind external routing at all. Electronics makes this a non issue but cables ain't dead, far from it.

So...

I sold my 2013 Evo Black Inc this weekend, making some room.


----------



## jumbojuice

Dan Gerous said:


> Also, having a Synapse Disc with Shimano's 140mm rotors front and back, I think a 160mm front rotor makes sense. Even with Ice Tech rotors and fins on the pads, the front one is not that hard to heat up. The rear doesn't heat up much but it's more into the wind compared to the front that is hidden behind the fork leg and I probably brake harder with the front than the rear to begin with. It's not the end of the world but once in a while after braking hard or for long on steep descents, the front will rub a little for a few seconds until it cools back down.


I totally agree with you on the 160mm front disc. Tour Magazine actually reported that on long descendings, 160 is a must (and/or if the rider is heavy). Descending after a hard climb is so enjoyable. Heavy braking before a bend, only single finger is needed (use the drop). I'm now in love with rain day riding. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbggWVsCLrk

One thing that make me hesitate on going after the Evo is the racy frame geometry. I'm actually considering Domane SLR (I have a Domane Disc although CAAD12 Disc is my current steed) for the relaxed fitting. If only Synapse would be updated with the latest like thru-axle and flat mount brakes...


----------



## Dan Gerous

More details on Velonews but, 56cm Hi-Mod disc frame weighs 829gr, the thru-12 disc fork 360gr and there will be a non Hi-Mod Disc frame that weighs 980gr. Geometry is apparently unchanged.

Now waiting for the various models & specs...


----------



## Dan Gerous

The new Evos (disc and rim brake models) are now posted on cannondale's website. Some are already in shops, others apparently in July-september (will the new Dura-Ace 9100 be?)...

The disc models are a bit... mid-range. But I think we may get more high-end models in 2017. SRAM eTap HydroHC was announced but details will only come at Eurobike and the Disc version of the new Dura-Ace wont ship for a few months... I heard there would be both rim and disc brakes versions at each build levels eventually.

I sold my Evo Black Inc last week... now I'm juggling with the idea of getting one now but selling all the parts to rebuild it custom, or buy a frameset if available, or wait to see if more interesting builds show up later. Hmmmm...


----------



## zosocane

Dan Gerous said:


> View attachment 314316
> 
> 
> View attachment 314317


I'm I the only one that thinks this 2017 Team frameset color scheme looks kinda yucky?


----------



## Dan Gerous

zosocane said:


> I'm I the only one that thinks this 2017 Team frameset color scheme looks kinda yucky?


Not a fan either... I love the simpler colorways though (like the mostly white one).


----------



## zosocane

Dan Gerous said:


> Not a fan either... I love the simpler colorways though (like the mostly white one).


Right. On the team frame, I don't know why they didn't make the entire frame all lime-green. The black fork against the lime-green head tube and down tube doesn't work.


----------



## Dan Gerous

zosocane said:


> Right. On the team frame, I don't know why they didn't make the entire frame all lime-green. The black fork against the lime-green head tube and down tube doesn't work.


I don't mind the black fork (the back of it is colored green so in real life, it works better), for me it's those lines behind the headtube that don't work, especially as they start from a round shape at the front that doesn't match the lines of the frame. But some love it so to each his own.


----------



## Rashadabd

This has me way intrigued AND I sold my Specialized Allez Sprint to a guy from Germany recently. I really like the look of the (most affordable) Ultegra Disc version. I think I am with you guys on this one, particularly if I can spring for the eTap disc version as well....


----------



## Rashadabd

In Action:


----------



## trauma-md

gaff said:


> and looks like they have put 160mm rotors on the Mechanical Ultegra and 140mm on di2.:mad2:


All EVO Disc bikes have 160mm front rotors! :thumbsup:


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> The new Evos (disc and rim brake models) are now posted on cannondale's website. Some are already in shops, others apparently in July-september (will the new Dura-Ace 9100 be?)...
> 
> The disc models are a bit... mid-range. But I think we may get more high-end models in 2017. SRAM eTap HydroHC was announced but details will only come at Eurobike and the Disc version of the new Dura-Ace wont ship for a few months... I heard there would be both rim and disc brakes versions at each build levels eventually.
> 
> I sold my Evo Black Inc last week... now I'm juggling with the idea of getting one now but selling all the parts to rebuild it custom, or buy a frameset if available, or wait to see if more interesting builds show up later. Hmmmm...


Photoshopped but nonetheless...

Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD Disc Team 2017 Road Bike from Wheelies


----------



## Dan Gerous

SynSyn said:


> Photoshopped but nonetheless...
> 
> Cannondale SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD Disc Team 2017 Road Bike from Wheelies


Not photoshopped...


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> Not photoshopped...
> 
> View attachment 316328


WoW! Where? How much?


----------



## Dan Gerous

SynSyn said:


> WoW! Where? How much?


That picture was taken back when Cannondale was showing the new models to dealers a few weeks/months ago... I don't have any info on availability, but shops should be able to find out by now... although last time I spoke to my local dealer, they still weren't sure if DA builds would ship with the old 9070 series derailleurs and non-series brakes and levers as this sample bike is, or the new 9170 complete DA group... If they ship with the new DA, the Di2 and Di2 disc models (the ones not listed on cannondale.com yet, both Team replicas and both Black Inc.) wont be available until after the new year as Shimano wont ship them until into 2017, mechanical rim 9100 might be available in October... maybe.

As for pricing, it depends where you live. Here in Canada, prices have gone up a lot for 2017. Not sure if Cannondale prices have gone up, if it's the parts suppliers that raised prices or if it's the canadian dollar value that borderlines nothing these days... or all of the above. I saw a few prices but didn't check for this particular model.


----------



## SynSyn

Dan Gerous said:


> That picture was taken back when Cannondale was showing the new models to dealers a few weeks/months ago... I don't have any info on availability, but shops should be able to find out by now... although last time I spoke to my local dealer, they still weren't sure if DA builds would ship with the old 9070 series derailleurs and non-series brakes and levers as this sample bike is, or the new 9170 complete DA group... If they ship with the new DA, the Di2 and Di2 disc models (the ones not listed on cannondale.com yet, both Team replicas and both Black Inc.) wont be available until after the new year as Shimano wont ship them until into 2017, mechanical rim 9100 might be available in October... maybe.
> 
> As for pricing, it depends where you live. Here in Canada, prices have gone up a lot for 2017. Not sure if Cannondale prices have gone up, if it's the parts suppliers that raised prices or if it's the canadian dollar value that borderlines nothing these days... or all of the above. I saw a few prices but didn't check for this particular model.


Dan, I believe you have experience with both the Synapse and the SuperSix Evo. I own the former in Hi-Mod Disc version, which I have managed to bring down to 7.2 kg sans pedals; I ride a size 54 with a -17 deg. slammed stem. I am quite fit and ride "aggressively" and I am happy with the bike. Will I notice a difference/improvement if I get myself the new SuperSiX Evo Hi-Mod Disc? Is it worth investing the money or will the difference be mostly aesthetic? Thanks in advance for replying.﻿


----------



## Dan Gerous

SynSyn said:


> Dan, I believe you have experience with both the Synapse and the SuperSix Evo. I own the former in Hi-Mod Disc version, which I have managed to bring down to 7.2 kg sans pedals; I ride a size 54 with a -17 deg. slammed stem. I am quite fit and ride "aggressively" and I am happy with the bike. Will I notice a difference/improvement if I get myself the new SuperSiX Evo Hi-Mod Disc? Is it worth investing the money or will the difference be mostly aesthetic? Thanks in advance for replying.


I was wondering the same thing! 

Assuming you can replicate the same fit on the Evo (should be easy without needing a -17° stem), you should see 3 differences, how big they are is another question.

1. Lighter weight. The Evo Disc frame and fork will be lighter, not by 1kg though, my guess is about 250-400gr less depending on sizes and colors so nothing incredible IMO.

2. Aeroness. The Evo will slip into the wind easier than the Synapse. The aero tweaks of the new Evo are small compared to the old one but compared to the Synapse, probably more significant as the Synapse's big tubes and the fork that is flattened with it's wide side against the wind makes it one of the least aero bike Cannondale ever had. Again, does it matter? It's marginal gains, if you find yourself riding at 40+km/h often maybe it's important, if not, it may not matter much. Given you have such a low front setup, you probably know the body position is the best way to gain an aero advantage, much more important than frames and wheels... Plus, one of my personnal gripes with Cannondale is that they always ship with very wide handlebars. I recently change my bars on the Synapse, I went almost 4cm narrower, that also helps cheat the wind.

3. Quicker geometry. The Evo has shorter chainstays and wheelbase and more aggressive angles and steering so it's a quicker handling bike, more nervous feeling but not to the point it's twitchy, it's still stable but it can change direction a bit quicker and it takes a little less effort to do so. Again here, better or worse, it depends of your riding style... but I would rate both has having very predictable and precise geometries, the Synapse is just a tad slower which makes it a little bit more stable on rougher roads or when just riding easy while chatting on a coffee ride for exemple. The Synapse has a marginally lower BB if I recall, again to help stability but the Evo can be leaned a tad lower into corners... or you can start pedalling quicker out of corners.

My experience of the Evo is with the old one, not the 2016-2017 but concerning confort, I may not be the best to judge as I never had a problem riding all day even on old super stiff alloy frames... But to me, with the same tires, the added smoothness of the Synapse was there but I never thought it was that much better than the Evo. The old Evo was already a very smooth and confortable bike if you ask me. The new one is supposedly even more confortable so I think it must be close to the Synapse, unless you use tires bigger than 700x28. The old Evo couldn't fit anything bigger than most 25's, the new one can fit 28's... but the Synapse can go to 30-32's and that's probably where it can gain most of it's confort advantage.

Also, the old Evo was less stiff around the BB and laterally than the Synapse is, that was obvious from the first ride when I got on the Synapse. This an area the new Evo has caught up, much better stiffness around the BB. That BB stiffness was probably the only flaw of the old Evo... I'm splitting hair here, it wasn't flexy, it was just an area they had room to improve, and it seems they did.

I thought about making the switch to a Evo Disc as I never put tires bigger than 28's on my Synapse but I prefer the Evo's geometry and see the weight and aero gains, taken together, as a good improvement to me. But for now, I don't think the investment is worth it. I love my Synapse and I'm not liking the currently available Evo Disc stock specs. Stock, even the lightest Evo Disc is not lighter than my Synapse, a Evo HiMod Disc Ui2 size 56 is 7.5kg sans pedals... this may change once the Evo Disc with higher end specs are released (Black Inc and Team Replicas)... but then, not sure my budget will like these.

I sold my Evo earlier this summer, but mostly because it was a bit too big for my taste, it was a 56 but I prefer a 54... And the Synapse is such a great do-it-all bike and still a very quick, agile and fun endurance bike (the pre-2014 Synapse and many other endurance bikes feel too dead and slow IMO, they often feel like hybrids with drop bars) that I'm okay with just that... for now.


----------



## SynSyn

Hey Dan, thank you for the thorough reply and apologies for taking me that long to reply. I agree with your analysis, as much as I can tell theoretically, but the proof is in the pudding. So I sold my Synapse HiMod Disc and ordered a HiMod S6E Disc, to be delivered sometime next week. After a substantial upgrade all over, I'll post some pics.:aureola:


----------



## Lefty2341

I got my SuperSix Disc Hi-Mod Ultegra Di2 on Friday. One thing I found curious was the build I got was different then all the marketing photos on the website. Specifically, seatpost was not the SAVE carbon post, but a standard C2 post. Also, the handlebar/stem were supposed to be C1 with integrated garmin mount but I got C2 on both without the garmin mount. Also, in all the marketing pics the discs were RT99 Freeze discs but instead I got standard RT81 discs. Not quite sure what happened


----------



## Dan Gerous

Lefty2341 said:


> I got my SuperSix Disc Hi-Mod Ultegra Di2 on Friday. One thing I found curious was the build I got was different then all the marketing photos on the website. Specifically, seatpost was not the SAVE carbon post, but a standard C2 post. Also, the handlebar/stem were supposed to be C1 with integrated garmin mount but I got C2 on both without the garmin mount. Also, in all the marketing pics the discs were RT99 Freeze discs but instead I got standard RT81 discs. Not quite sure what happened


A few things.

Marketing photos are either photoshopped before the production bikes are available, for exemple, the Evo eTap catalog photos have a Di2 wire connecting the rear mech!  Or, they exist but are needed for photo shoots before the final specs are 100% decided so they're built with different parts that might change for production models. Even the bikes journalists try at bike launches are usually pre-production samples so, not always built with the final specs.

Canadian specs say a C2 post... That's just an exemple to underline specs can vary depending from one country/market to the next, so make sure you check the right country's spec sheet.

Otherwise, sometimes they change parts if something is not available for too long or if there is an issue with a certain part. For exemple, despite what Shimano says, 140mm RT99 rotors on the front are known to be a bit too easy to overheat (I know from experience), I've heard Cannondale might spec 160mm front ones from now on, despite the marketing photos being 140mm.

Now, I'm not sure what's the case here, you should ask your dealer about it, they should be able to tell you why and try to make you happy.


----------



## trauma-md

Evo's come with 160 front stock.


----------



## SynSyn

-----


----------



## hchan

when is this model going to be available for purchase?


----------



## SynSyn

It is already available, at least in Europe. And it is just so good!


----------



## gaff

being super-fussy the drive-side thru-axle lever bothers me.
i thought all thru-axles always tend to thread in from the disc side?

anyone know what thread pitch CNDLE are using for the fork?


----------



## SynSyn

gaff said:


> being super-fussy the drive-side thru-axle lever bothers me.
> i thought all thru-axles always tend to thread in from the disc side?
> 
> anyone know what thread pitch CNDLE are using for the fork?


I'm using Rockshox Maxle Ultimate 12x100mm, M12x1,50

https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/maxle-ultimate


----------



## Scalpel2007

Does anyone know if the green frame model (which I think looks awesome) is available in Australia?

Also are there any changes for the 2018 model bikes?


----------



## antihero77

I'm sorry if this has been discussed. What is the weight penalty from evo hi mod to non?
Thank you


----------

